

Ask HN: Is there a "right" equity compensation for #6-10 employee? - taylorhou


======
taylorhou
As a founder, recently, we've been hit with the "I want more equity" statement
due to the fact that they know how much everyone else has. (We're trying the
whole full transparency path)

However, the ask was not from the I've done my research and similar roles at
such # employee has gotten x% but completely a I'm #n+1 and yet n has
significantly more equity than me.

I'm in the mindset that regardless of role, since these are the first few
employees, they should get a decent portion of the company due to opportunity
costs, risks, etc... but at least so far, I've asked what would make you
extremely happy and satisfied as an annual compensation amount (monetary +
equity) over the next 5 years?

My goal is to double the sought after compensation amount with anything more =
icing on the cake. - This way, the conversation goes away from straight
comparing equity percentages and of course allowing employees to choose
whether they want more equity or more cash.

1-800-contacts founder, "Satisfaction=Expectation-Reality"

